# Suggestions for UPS



## meetdenis (Mar 22, 2018)

Please recommend UPS for the following config.

Ryzen 5 2400G | Asus Prime B350M-A | Corsair 8gb 2666Mhz | Zotac 1050 Ti 4GB | Corsair CX550 | LG 22MP68VQ-P

This config is less than a month old and, at the moment, I am running this directly from the mains.
I don't have an inverter and there is rarely any power outage in my area. Still need to go for a UPS as summer is here and load shedding might begin. 

My usage is gaming, watching HD movies and a bit of Adobe LightRoom. No overclocking. 

Please also provide insights into your suggestions. Why a model is better? Capacity for my rig, brands, best practices in maintaining UPS' lifespan.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2018)

meetdenis said:


> Please recommend UPS for the following config.
> 
> Ryzen 5 2400G | Asus Prime B350M-A | Corsair 8gb 2666Mhz | Zotac 1050 Ti 4GB | Corsair CX550 | LG 22MP68VQ-P
> 
> ...


You can go with either APC BX600C-IN 600VA UPS @ 2.7k or CyberPower BU600C-IN 600VA UPS @ 2.2k (Both offer 2 years of warranty on battery and UPS)
If you want more wattage then CyberPower BU1000E-IN 1000VA UPS @ 4.2k is good. APC 1.1KVa UPSes are costly than CyberPower and is not recommended unless the PC needs such backup power
*www.amazon.in/APC-BX600C-600VA-230...scsubtag=c6183a70-6f6a-408a-9daa-c81505f0dd5f
APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without Auto Shutdown Software, India - APC - India


----------



## meetdenis (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks buddy.
I will be adding a 2.1 speaker to the setup, so guess 600VA should be adequate?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2018)

Adding speakers to UPS is not a good idea. So, better don't.
And for your config, go for a 1KVA UPS (considering your PSU and GPU). That should provide you pretty decent backup.


----------



## meetdenis (Apr 3, 2018)

I went for the APC BX600C-IN 600VA.
And bought Logitech Z120 2.0 speakers that have usb power source, so doesn't go in the UPS.

Upon initial test, I got about 10-12 minutes of power backup.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2018)

meetdenis said:


> I went for the APC BX600C-IN 600VA.
> And bought Logitech Z120 2.0 speakers that have usb power source, so doesn't go in the UPS.
> 
> Upon initial test, I got about 10-12 minutes of power backup.


I am having some issue with my CX550 & UPS so planning on buying a new UPS.Can your APC 600VA UPS handle the system load while playing some game that loads 1050Ti heavily?


----------

